# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  molba za novinar(k)e, i sve koji imaju veze s medijima

## sorciere

apel za korištenje autosjedalica upućen je na brojne adrese, ali do sada nema informacija da se netko iz medija očitovao. 

kako se na ovom forumu često javljaju osobe koje traže nekog za tv, za novine - u ime sve djece čiji životi su ugroženi - lijepo molim da apelirate na urednike da objave tekst s rodinog portala.

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2543

hvala. 

adrese su sljedeće: 




> Faxirano je na:
> 
> htv
> novatv
> otv
> nettv
> rtl
> tvsljeme
> hrt radio (1 i 2 )
> ...

----------


## Moover

http://www.pozezani.com/pz/index.php...k=view&id=1777

Moj mali doprinos...   :Wink:

----------


## ninochka

nema načina da ti ijedan medij to objavi jer jednostavno ne spada u ništa. ne želim ulaziti u raspravu koliko je AS bitna jer to nije point

ovo se može objaviti samo kao plaćeni oglas.

nije text, nije vijest, nije intervju...  :?  kužiš

----------


## sorciere

> nema načina da ti ijedan medij to objavi


to nije razlog da ne probam... i da odustanem od zahtjeva   :Grin:  

dok god ne dobijem eventualnu prijetnju batinama od urednika - ne vidim razlog da to ne tražim i dalje   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

> http://www.pozezani.com/pz/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1777
> 
> Moj mali doprinos...


  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  

(nisam konkurencija tž   :Grin:  )

----------


## ninochka

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nema načina da ti ijedan medij to objavi
> 
> 
> to nije razlog da ne probam... i da odustanem od zahtjeva   
> 
> dok god ne dobijem eventualnu prijetnju batinama od urednika - ne vidim razlog da to ne tražim i dalje


ma samo kažem jer mi je žao da neće proći. a neće.
zato se ja u svakom tekstu potrudim naglasiti da je do piz.darije došlo jer dijete nije bilo u sjedalici

pa i u ovom zadnjem   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sorciere

ninochka, kretanje s negativnim stavom - implicira i negativan rezultat   :Grin:  .

sad si me baš piknula da nekom sjednem na živac   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ... 

jel ima ovdje blogera??? nek svaki bloger to stavi na svoj blog... već je puno napravljeno...   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

sorry, predugo sam u fahu pa sam realna   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> sorry, predugo sam u fahu pa sam realna


daj malo saaaaaaanjaj ženo.... snovi se ponekad i ostvare   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

pa postoje oni dodaci novinama: Zdravlje, Auto, Glorija .. ako mogu ići takve gluposti onda može i nešto važno

----------


## Tiwi

Ja sam recimo taj tekst odlučila iskoristiti kao povod za emisiju s glavnim prometnim policajcem i našom autosjedaličarkom, uz anketu roditelja ispred vrtića dal vežu klince u AS.     :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

Tiwi :D   :Love:

----------


## Ancica

> nema načina da ti ijedan medij to objavi jer jednostavno ne spada u ništa. ne želim ulaziti u raspravu koliko je AS bitna jer to nije point
> 
> ovo se može objaviti samo kao plaćeni oglas.
> 
> nije text, nije vijest, nije intervju...  :?  kužiš


Pa sta ne objavljuju novine otvorena pisma?

----------


## krumpiric

Moover  :Heart:

----------


## ninochka

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nema načina da ti ijedan medij to objavi jer jednostavno ne spada u ništa. ne želim ulaziti u raspravu koliko je AS bitna jer to nije point
> 
> ovo se može objaviti samo kao plaćeni oglas.
> 
> nije text, nije vijest, nije intervju...  :?  kužiš
> 
> ...


neke

----------


## Arkana10

ja mogu na makedonskim i portalima i blogovima, ali ne znam dali smijem.

----------


## Dalm@

> nije text, nije vijest, nije intervju...  :?  kužiš


Šta to ne ide (ko u američkim filmovima   :Grin:  ); 
pismo nađe svoj put do urednika i onda on da svom novinaru da tragom istog dana napravi tekst, reportažu, intervju (onako ko kod Tiwi)?

----------


## Dalm@

Nije 


> on da svom novinaru da tragom istog dana napravi


nego



> on da svom novinaru da tragom istog napravi

----------


## ninochka

> lijepo molim da apelirate na urednike da objave tekst s rodinog portala.


ovo sam komentirala. ne da je moguće napraviti text. naravno da je i već jesmo

----------


## sorciere

> ja mogu na makedonskim i portalima i blogovima, ali ne znam dali smijem.


ja vjerujem da smiješ, uz napomenu "preuzeto s portala udruge RODA"... i još fino staviš link   :Grin:

----------


## jassi

mozda agencija koja je snimila reklamu??

----------


## sorciere

http://www.cice.com.hr/

objavljeno na Croatian In Car Entertainment... 

ide na još neke zatvorene forume, tako da linkove ne mogu dobiti. važno je da što više ljudi to vidi i pročita....

ako se internetom šalje spam - onda može i nešto dobro. 
šaljite mailom, kopirajte na blogove.... 

ovo je OTVORENO pismo   :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

sorcie, hvala   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> jel ima ovdje blogera??? nek svaki bloger to stavi na svoj blog... već je puno napravljeno...


nadam se da se ne radi o drzavnoj tajni  :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel ima ovdje blogera??? nek svaki bloger to stavi na svoj blog... već je puno napravljeno...  
> 
> 
> nadam se da se ne radi o drzavnoj tajni


  :Laughing:

----------


## abonjeko

Ja sam urednica DuNews-a...probaj poslati na naš mail pa ćemo vidjeti možemo li to ikako ukomponirati s novinama...ali, ne smijem spominjati RODU jer se, tada, radi o besplatnom oglasu a to moji direktori nikako NE toleriraju...
mail: dunews@email.t-com.hr

 :Love:

----------


## rinama

Sad je već poslano na puno adresa, a ja još nigdje javno nisam vidjela niti jednu jedinu rijeć o ovome, ili ima da je negdje izašlo, a da ja nisam vidjela?

----------


## zrinka

> Ja sam urednica DuNews-a...probaj poslati na naš mail pa ćemo vidjeti možemo li to ikako ukomponirati s novinama...ali, ne smijem spominjati RODU jer se, tada, radi o besplatnom oglasu a to moji direktori nikako NE toleriraju...
> mail: dunews@email.t-com.hr


zasto ne bi mogla spomenuti rodu

nase St-news znaju obavjaviti clanak o nama, bila vijest ili nesti clanak s povodom

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam urednica DuNews-a...probaj poslati na naš mail pa ćemo vidjeti možemo li to ikako ukomponirati s novinama...ali, ne smijem spominjati RODU jer se, tada, radi o besplatnom oglasu a to moji direktori nikako NE toleriraju...
> mail: dunews@email.t-com.hr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vidjet ćemo...javim vam....možda bi i moglo s obzirom da RODA nije profitna Udruga, nije li????

----------


## krumpiric

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel ima ovdje blogera??? nek svaki bloger to stavi na svoj blog... već je puno napravljeno...  
> 
> 
> nadam se da se ne radi o drzavnoj tajni


luda si  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Arkana10

> Arkana10 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mogu na makedonskim i portalima i blogovima, ali ne znam dali smijem.
> 
> 
> ja vjerujem da smiješ, uz napomenu "preuzeto s portala udruge RODA"... i još fino staviš link


stavljam, a ako stignem i prevodim.
Mogu i na blog i na portal. Imamo suradnju sa RODE (tekstove o dojenju) i naravno da stavljam linkove.

----------


## sorciere

ajmo raport... jel neko stavio na blog, jel slao mailom?   :Grin:  

ja sam poslala mail u večernjak, nekom s kim sam prije lijepo surađivala...   :Love:

----------


## vimmerby

> Ja sam recimo taj tekst odlučila iskoristiti kao povod za emisiju s glavnim prometnim policajcem i našom autosjedaličarkom, uz anketu roditelja ispred vrtića dal vežu klince u AS.


slično, samo neće biti riječ o cijeloj emisiji nego o prilogu.

usput, iskoristila sam priliku da tekst "distribuiram" svojim kolegama u raznim medijima, pa da i oni naprave nekaj slično ili ga bar objave

eto, trenutačni raport   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

:D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

Hvala svima!

----------


## Arkana10

stavila na blog, stavila i na jedan mak forum, stavila i kao baner sa linkom na blogu.
link

----------


## anjica

*Arkana10*  super  :D

----------


## Linda

Proslijedila sam u uredništvo lokalnog lista "Dugoselska kronika" i načelniku policije.

----------


## @n@

Zašto se netko jednostavno ne javi na RTL pa neka oni za Exploziv naprave reportažu?

----------


## sorciere

http://www.net.hr/bebe/

http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2007/11/23/0381006.html


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## sorciere

idem zahvaliti kolegi   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

A ja tebi  :D  - Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## abonjeko

Evo, ja ga danas stavljam i u DuNews....

----------


## branka1

Na koga ste to slale? Općenito na novine ili na Autorubriku nekih novina?
Jer jedan naš prijatelj radi u Auto rubrici u jednim novinama na koje ste poslale i ništa nije dobio.
Ne znam jel sad glupo da se reagira nakon toliko vremena

----------


## ivarica

nismo na autorubrike

----------


## branka1

Što misliš, ima li smisla sada slati? da je dobio onda, kaže da bi sigurno objavio. Jako je osjetljiv na tu temu.
Možda je za ubuduće dobro znati da se pošalje i na takve rubrike direktno ako je moguće tako

----------


## Loryblue

sorci, poslala sam ti pp.
iako sam već imala autosjedalice kao temu.

----------


## abonjeko

:Sad:  , nažalst, Dan je ubrovačkih branitelja i izbacili mi tekst o AS jer je suvišan...Ja sam ga preradila tako da nikada ne može biti kasno za takav apel.... :/

----------


## sorciere

ovo pismo nema rok trajanja   :Grin:  . može se koristit ko vojne konzerve   :Laughing:  ...

treba bit uporan... ak ne danas, onda sutra ili za mjesec dana... važno je da se objavi!

----------


## Ancica

> Što misliš, ima li smisla sada slati? da je dobio onda, kaže da bi sigurno objavio. Jako je osjetljiv na tu temu.
> Možda je za ubuduće dobro znati da se pošalje i na takve rubrike direktno ako je moguće tako


Kad se cujes s njim, reci mu da smo voljni za suradnju, drage volje napisemo sto ili pruzimo potrebne informacije za njegov tekst.

----------


## Ancica

> , nažalst, Dan je ubrovačkih branitelja i izbacili mi tekst o AS jer je suvišan...Ja sam ga preradila tako da nikada ne može biti kasno za takav apel.... :/


Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Tsumami

http://www.hrt.hr/hrt/kontakti.php  Evo kontakt e-mail svih emisija i redakcija HRT-a. Pošalji svima za koje misliš da bi im moglo biti interesantno, i to tako da svi vide da su u To: rubrici. Netko se mora zakačiti. I ja bih to voljela vidjeti u medijima. Baš sam neki dan priupitala na topicu 'Jel ja to ludim....' je li netko vidio u medijima.

----------


## ivaa

> Zašto se netko jednostavno ne javi na RTL pa neka oni za Exploziv naprave reportažu?


radila ja prošle godine reportažu o as...
sad sam na porodiljnom,
a ovo vam je nažalost sada stara vijest... jedino da se u kombinira u neku opću temu

----------


## branka1

> branka1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što misliš, ima li smisla sada slati? da je dobio onda, kaže da bi sigurno objavio. Jako je osjetljiv na tu temu.
> Možda je za ubuduće dobro znati da se pošalje i na takve rubrike direktno ako je moguće tako
> 
> 
> Kad se cujes s njim, reci mu da smo voljni za suradnju, drage volje napisemo sto ili pruzimo potrebne informacije za njegov tekst.


Ok.
Nisam donedavno znala da radi tamo, promijenio je posao nedavno

----------


## sorciere

ajmo ljudi, *još jedan mali život je izgubljen*...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  


http://www.jutarnji.hr/crna_kronika/...reca,100801.jl

Crna kronika

Poginule dvije osobe i beba
 Piše: Marin Penavić
Foto: HTV 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


VRBOVEC – Dvije starije osobe i beba od nekoliko mjeseci poginule su u stravičnoj promentoj nesreći koja se oko 19 sati dogodila na čvoru Luka kod Vrbovca. Svi poginuli su se nalazili u automobilu VW Vento koji je skrenuo u krivom smjeru na brozoj cesti Zagreb - Vrbovec. Na njega je u tom trenutku naletio BMW kojim je upravljao vozač čelnice HSLS-a Đurđe Adlešić. Od siline udarca Vento je ostao neprepoznatljiv i potpuno je razbijen dok je BMW odletio stotinjak metara dalje i završio na razdjelnoj ogradi ceste. 

*U Ventu su se navodno nalazile četiri starije osobe i dva djetata. Dvije starije osobe i beba preminili su na mjestu nesreće, a druge dvije starije osobe i druga beba prevezeni su u bolnicu.* 

Vozač je prevezao Đurđu Adlešić u Bjelovar i potom se zaputio u  Zagreb. Kako smo neslužbeno doznali njemu je u nesreći slomljena noga. 

U sudaru je sudjelovao i jedan audi, međutim, on nije teže oštećen. U njemu su se nalazili saborski zastupnik Ante Markov i njegov vozač. Oni nisu bili ozlijeđeni, tako da su ubrzo napustili mjesto nesreće.

----------


## Ancica

ja sam preplavljena tugom.

branka1, poslala sam ti pp i mejl.

abonjeko, jel ima sanse da pokusamo objaviti apel ili bilo sto na ovu temu sutra, preksutra apropos ove, jos jedne sprjecive tragedije?

hvala za prijedlog da saljemo autorubrikama, odlican je.

----------


## Linda

Strašno, ne prestajem misliti na tu obitelj otkad sam jutros na radiju čula vijest.  :Sad:  

Potvrdili su mi iz uredništva "Dugoselske kronike" da će objaviti pismo u sljedećem broju, kao prilog reportaži s pregleda autosjedalica.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Mogu li pitati KAKVA JE OVO GLUPOST?!?!?




> Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama: 29. PRIJEVOZ OSOBA VOZILIMA: Članak 158. (2) Ako se u osobnom automobilu prevoze djeca, dvoje djece do 10 godina života smatra se jednom osobom.


??????????????????????? :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 

Nije li to u direktnoj koliziji sa zakonom o autosjedalicama?

----------


## apricot

znala sam da si to ti!

----------


## ivaa

pošaljite i na auto-glas@glas-slavonije.hr
naslovite na g. Mirka Vukotića- on je urednik priloga o automobilima, a kuži se u AS i zagovara njihovo korištenje (zna jako puno o testovima as)

----------


## Cubana

> abonjeko, jel ima sanse da pokusamo objaviti apel ili bilo sto na ovu temu sutra, preksutra apropos ove, jos jedne sprjecive tragedije?


A jel se zna jesu li djeca bila u AS ili ne?
Ne mogu više čitati o takvim tragedijama  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Imga

A kako bi bili u autosjedalicama, kad ih bilo 4 odraslih i 2 bebe (koliko sam skužila iz članka).   :Crying or Very sad:  

Poanta je da u svakom ovakvom članku koji izvještava o automobilskoj nesreći MORA pisati "*dijete nije/je bilo u autosjedalici*" i mislim da će se tako napraviti već puno za podizanje svijesti koliko je to u stvari bitno.

Btw, ja svaku ovakvu groznu sliku razgledavam u detalje ne bih li gdje uočila kakav krajičak AS.   :Sad:

----------


## VIPmama

vjerojatno ne, jer ih je bilo petero u autu, a dijete je izletjelo van  :/ 
makar ne znam bi li išta vrijedilo da je i bilo, kada je tako stravično bilo ...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dinosaur

Po jednom članku koji sam pročitala u autu su bili:
2 djece ( 3 godine i 5 mjeseci), i čak 5 odraslih, jedqan je odrasli ranije izašao iz auta. Dakle oboje su djece sjedila u krilima odraslih.
Stravična nesreća   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nika

Cinjenica je da je troje ljudi ostalo zivo, autosjedalica bi dala tom djetetu 90% sanse da prezivi, no to dijete nije imalo tu sansu.

Mislim da nije na nama da kalkuliramo. 

Autosjedalice spasavaju zivot i smanjuju ozbiljne ozljede do 70% a kod novorodencadi 90%

*Djeca imaju pravo na tu sansu.*


U medijima stoji da su dijete i majka ispali iz auta, da je majka bila vezana a dijete u autosjedalici ne bi ispali.
Iz tog mozemo zakljuciti da dijete nije bilo u as.

----------


## rokobj

ljudi,radim na prekršajnom sudu 5 godina,nikada niti jedan policajac nije podnio prijavu zbog sjedalice,tu je problem,ali rade prijave ako vam se odljepi naljepnica od tehničkog sa stakla
njima su sjedalice tlaka,nevežu svoju djecu
samo educirat policiju
nek rade takve akcije pa će se ljudi bar bojat kazne ako ne za živote svoje djece

----------


## apricot

danas je Roda putem medija apelirala na MUP

----------


## sorciere

http://www.cropress.com/?article4466

ja sam copy-paste u komentare...

----------


## sorciere

:D  :D  :D 

upravo bio prilog na RTL-u!!!!!!!!!!!

super!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tibica

Daaaaaa. Razveselila sam se  :D  :D  i rasplakala   :Crying or Very sad:   istovremeno.

----------


## mirjana

vidjela i ja :D

----------


## sorciere

društvo, da li je netko registriran za ostavljanje komentara u novinama i na raznim portalima? 

ja sam ostavila u cropressu (tamo ne treba registracija). vidim da ima i u jutarnjem, iza članka o nesreći...

stavljajte - tko god može... 

blogeri - izvještaj?   :Grin:

----------


## Arwen

ja neznam šta bi ljudima trebalo napraviti da im više dođe u glavu da se nesreča može svakom i svugdje dogoditi a da AS može značiti razliku
između života i smrti,stvarno neznam
gledam tatu koji je nedavno imao saobračajnu di mu je auto bio skroz smrskan na suvozačevoj strani a on tu uredno vozi dvoje djece 2i 5g
taj dan ih je samo 5min prije ostavio u vrtiću
pomislio bi čovjek nikad više ih neće voziti na suvozačevom mjestu
ahaa kako da ne   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tsumami

Evo još kontakata:
     Večernji:
gl.urednik@vecernji.net
gradska@vecernji.net
vl-otvoreno@vecernji.net
automoto@vecernji.net
webmaster@vecernji.net
     Index:
matija.babic@gmail.com
andreja.hudika@gmail.com (gl.urednica)
zvonko.alac@index.hr (zamjenik gl.urednice)
branka.suvajac@gmail.com (zamjenica gl.urednice)
    Slobodna Dalmacija:
glavniurednik@slobodnadalmacija.hr  (Mladen PLEŠE)
    Glas Istre:
drazen.dobrila@glasistre.hr (gl.urednik)
vesna.camdzic@glasistre.hr (zamjenica gl.urednika)
silva.bodlaj@glasistre.hr (pomoćnici gl.urednika)
robert.bursic@glasistre.hr
mate.curic@glasistre.hr

----------


## Luna Rocco

> vidim da ima i u jutarnjem, iza članka o nesreći...


Tristana sam ja.  :Razz:

----------


## Ancica

Hvala svima   :Heart:  

Tsumani, super lista   :Love:

----------


## Ailish

Daj Luna kad si već registrirana pitaj onog pametnjakovića kako bi smjestio 6 ljudi u Vento ako su dvoje djece u sjedalicama  :Rolling Eyes:  
u gepek valjda

(zakon je tu kontradiktoran nažalost, formalno bi to bilo dozvoljeno)

----------


## mama courage

> (zakon je tu kontradiktoran nažalost, formalno bi to bilo dozvoljeno)


al postoji zdrav razum, pa bi se trebalo znati koji od ta dva članka treba biti bitniji.

----------


## Nice

evo i u večernjem je izašlo otvoreno pismo uz članak o nesreći

----------


## Ailish

> al postoji zdrav razum, pa bi se trebalo znati koji od ta dva članka treba biti bitniji.


to je valjda svima ovdje jasno  :Grin:

----------


## Tea

ja stavila na www.dnevnik.hr ali nije mi htjelo (valjda radi velikog teksta) prihvatiti cijeli tekst, nego samo dio, pa sam morala zadnju rečenicu ponovno staviti. :/ 

idem još malo prošvrljati   :Wink:

----------


## rokobj

drage moje,od 1.1. ide na snagu novi prekršajni zakon,mislim da će biti bolje

----------


## upornamama

> drage moje,od 1.1. ide na snagu novi prekršajni zakon,mislim da će biti bolje


Šta kaže novi zakon?

----------


## maslacak

Policajci krenuli u akciju

http://www.glasistre.hr/slika/GO237122.JPG

http://www.glasistre.hr/?c0d2bd35dbf...,21242,202981,

----------


## Ancica

Wooohooo!

----------


## sorciere

ja poslala na mail s kojeg mi je došao šprancani odgovor:

poštovani

OVO se zove akcija! 

http://www.glasistre.hr/slika/GO237122.JPG 

http://www.glasistre.hr/?c0d2bd35dbf...5,21242,202981,

možda i Vi dobijete neku ideju...

srdačan pozdrav....


 :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

ja nazvala umag...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

rekla kako su valjda jedina policijska postaja u hrvatskoj koja je napravila nešto takvo, i kako zovem iz zagreba, i da smo oduševljeni!!   :D  :D 

čovjek mi dao broj telefona od g. možara, i rekao da ga nazovem u ponedjeljak, da će mu biti drago da i osobno čuje pohvalu  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

sorci, svaka čast! pozdravi nam pandure u umagu!

----------


## sorciere

> sorci, svaka čast! pozdravi nam pandure u umagu!


pa možeš ih i sama pozdraviti   :Grin:  . dam ti broj ak hoćeš   :Wink:

----------


## Imga

sorci, daj meni broj da čovjeku bude neugodno u ponedjeljak kad ga žene opsjednu  :D 

jel' se ikako može doći do službenog maila načelnika PUZ Tomurada?

htjela bi mu predočiti ovu istarsku akciju
mislim da s glasnogovornicom nećemo daleko dospjeti  :/

----------


## Tsumami

> drage moje,od 1.1. ide na snagu novi prekršajni zakon,mislim da će biti bolje


Pa u Narodnim novinama nema novog Z. o prekršajima!? www.nn.hr Misliš možda na neki drugi zakon?

----------


## sorciere

imga, poslala sam ti pp... ne znam jel smijem objavit broj?   :Grin:  
to je službeni broj, ali nek mi moderatorica kaže jel mogu...   :Wink:  

ne znam za tomurada, ali mislim da bi bilo dobro opet kolektivno slati mail tamo na ona pitanja za mup, tako da opet budu zatrpani (pohvalama za umašku policiju)....

 :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Tsumami

> jel' se ikako može doći do službenog maila načelnika PUZ Tomurada?:/


Možda marijan.tomurad@mup.hr? Misliš da čita mailove? 

Najsigurnije je napisati papirnato pismo, nasloviti ga na ime čelnika osobno, i još par zamjenika/tajnika/i sl., potpisati ga u onoliko primjeraka koliko ima primatelja, i urudžbirati kod njih.

----------


## Tea

ja ću samo  :D   :Klap:   :Bouncing:  za istarske policajce i daj Bože da bude rezultata, da svijest roditelja bude veća!

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  jel' se ikako može doći do službenog maila načelnika PUZ Tomurada?:/
> 
> 
> Možda marijan.tomurad@mup.hr? Misliš da čita mailove? 
> 
> Najsigurnije je napisati papirnato pismo, nasloviti ga na ime čelnika osobno, i još par zamjenika/tajnika/i sl., potpisati ga u onoliko primjeraka koliko ima primatelja, i urudžbirati kod njih.


Ti to onak logično zaključuješ da bi mu to mogao biti mail, ili si ga negdje našla?

Iskreno se nadam da čita svoje mailove...

----------


## Anvi

Jeste li probale slati u Auto Klub i Auto Blic? To su specijalizirani časopisi, izlaze dvotjedno, gotovo u svakom broju pokrivaju teme iz sigurnosti prometa.
http://www.autoklub.hr/
http://autoblic.revije.hr/default.aspx

----------


## sorciere

a možemo malo zatrpati i kontakt policajce   :Grin:  ...

pa im reći da su njihovi kolege u umagu napravili to što su napravili!

http://www.mup.hr/

na lijevoj strani u sredini stranice - mogu se potražiti kontakt policajci po gradovima / kvartovima.

ajmo zvat!   :Grin:

----------


## Tea

> Policajci krenuli u akciju
> 
> http://www.glasistre.hr/slika/GO237122.JPG
> 
> http://www.glasistre.hr/?c0d2bd35dbf...,21242,202981,


zaboravila sam napisat, 100% je nečija žena od ovih imena u članku tu na forumu, pa je forsirala na ovakvu inicijativu   :Laughing:  

votever, za svaku pohvalu, ajmo mupovci  udružite se   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> zaboravila sam napisat, 100% je nečija žena od ovih imena u članku tu na forumu, pa je forsirala na ovakvu inicijativu


pa ako je nečija žena ovdje, i uspjela je to napraviti - ima od mene   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Love:

----------


## Ancica

ovo se zove aktivizam   :Heart:

----------


## Imga

Našla sam našeg kontakt policajca i onda se sjetila da sam ga prošle godine proganjala po kvartu da opominje klince koji bacaju petarde sa svojih balkona   :Mad:  
gospon Jambrek, opet bum vam jambrala   :Mad:

----------


## rokobj

sad se zove prekršajni zakon,nema ga ako ukucaš direktno u tražilicu već moraš ući u narodne,jedan broj iz listopada
sad svi prekršaji za koji je kazna do 2tis.kn idu u žurni postupak,nema žalbe u zagreb na visoki prekršajni,nadam se da će ljudi više mislit jer se u praksi pokazalo da najviše boli udarac po novčaniku
produljio se rok zastre
policija će dosta toga riješiti odmah na ulici
nadamo se većem redu
a bilo bi dobro kad bi se za ne vezanje djece u AS obavijestio i czss ko u svim normalim zemljama,pa da malo zovu roditelje na razgovor

----------


## Tsumami

> Ti to onak logično zaključuješ da bi mu to mogao biti mail, ili si ga negdje našla?
> 
> Iskreno se nadam da čita svoje mailove...


Da, po logici, ne znam mu mail. Išla sam pogledati koje su im ekstenzije iza @. Vrijedi pokušati. Znam da se pošta ipak malo drugačije tretira kad urudžbiraš. Mail može pročitati ili ne, deletnuti, zaboraviti.... Ako ima urudžbeni broj onda bi trebalo biti malo drugačije.

----------


## Tsumami

*Pravobranitelj za djecu*: info@dijete.hr

*Vrhovni sud* praktički kreira sudsku praksu. Treba poslati i njima, naglasiti da se posebno tiče kaznenopravnog odjela. Evo kontakt: 
    Ured predsjednika VSRH : vrsh@vsrh.hr
   Tajništvo VSRH : informacije@vsrh.hr

Državno odvjetništvo je *dužno podnijeti kaznenu prijavu* u ovim tužnim slučajevima. Evo kontakti DORH u cijeloj Hrvatskoj, treba poslati svima, neka imaju o čemu probrbljati za vrijeme kavice, nešto će se pokrenuti kad tad:

Državno odvjetništvo Republike Hrvatske

Gajeva 30a 
Centrala: 4591 888 
tajnistvo.dorh@dorh.hr

  Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Bjelovaru 

Državni odvjetnik              Branka Merzić 
Telefon                              043/222-450
Faks                                  043/241-296
e-mail                                zdo-bjelovar@bj.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Bjelovaru 

Državni odvjetnik               v.d. Višnja Janošević-Ferenčić
Telefon                               043/274-200
Faks                                   043/274-173
e-mail                                 odo-bjelovar@bj.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Daruvaru 

Državni odvjetnik               Slobodanka Radulović
Telefon                               043/331-201
Faks                                   043/331-201
e-mail                                 odo-daruvar@inet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Slatini 

Državni odvjetnik               Romeo Waller
Telefon                               033/551-022
Faks                                   033/551-023
e-mail                                 odo.slatina@vt.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Virovitici

Državni odvjetnik               v.d. Marica Šušnjić
Telefon                               033/721-959
Faks                                   033/721-338
e-mail                                 ododv@vt.t-com.hr 


Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Čakovcu 

Državni odvjetnik               Božena Komar 
Telefon                               040/310-380
Faks                                   040/310-380
e-mail                                 zdo-kaz-cakovec@ck.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Čakovcu  

Državni odvjetnik               Tamara Laptoš
Telefon                               040/390-669
Faks                                   040/390-669
e-mail                                 odo@ck.t-com.hr 


Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Dubrovniku 

Državni odvjetnik               Damir Jasprica 
Telefon                               020/357-622
Faks                                   020/357-570
e-mail                                 zdo-dubrovnik@hi.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Dubrovniku 

Državni odvjetnik               Katija Kristović
Telefon                              020/357-580
Faks                                  020/357-570
e-mail                                odo-dubrovnik@hi.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Metkoviću

Državni odvjetnik               Vicko Mustapić
Telefon                               020/681-322
Faks                                   020/681-322
e-mail                                 odo.metkovic@hi.htnet.hr 


Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Gospiću  

Državni odvjetnik               v.d. Pavao Rukavina 
Telefon                               053/572-648
Faks                                   053/572-648
e-mail                    zupanijsko.drzavno.odvjetnistvo.u.gospicu@gs.htnet  .hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Gospiću  

Državni odvjetnik               Vera Magdić-Bižanović
Telefon                               053/573-109
Faks                                   053/573-109
e-mail                                 odo.kaz.gospic@gs.t-com.hr 



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Karlovcu 

Državni odvjetnik               Ljubica Fiškuš-Šumonja
Telefon                               047/415-317
Faks                                   047/415-318
e-mail                                 zdo-karlovac@ka.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Karlovcu 

Državni odvjetnik              Gordana Križanić
Telefon                              047/415-320
Faks                                  047/415-313
e-mail                                odo-karlovac@hi.t-com.hr 


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Ogulinu  

Državni odvjetnik              Zagorka Kosanović
Telefon                              047/522-706
Faks                                  047/801-832
e-mail                                odo-ogulin@ka.t-com.hr 


Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Koprivnici

Državni odvjetnik              Irma Bagarić
Telefon                              048/626-360
Faks                                  048/622-340
e-mail                                zdo-koprivnica@kc.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Koprivnici 

Državni odvjetnik              Krunoslav Kunštić
Telefon                              048/622-909
Faks                                  048/621-910
e-mail                                odo.koprivnica@kc.t-com.hr 


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Đurđevcu  

Državni odvjetnik              Marija Franičević
Telefon                              048/812-365
Faks                                  048/812-365
e-mail                                opc.drz.odvj.durdevac@kc.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Križevcima

Državni odvjetnik              v.d. Martina Jaklin
Telefon                              048/681-125
Faks                                  048/681-125
e-mail                                odvjetnistvo-krizevci@kc.t-com.hr 



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Osijeku 

Državni odvjetnik              Davor Petričević
Telefon                              031/201-271
Faks                                  031/201-270
e-mail                                zdo-osijek@os.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Osijeku 

Državni odvjetnik              v.d. Miroslav Dasović 
Telefon                              031/201-265
Faks                                  031/201-260
e-mail                                odo-osijek@os.htnet.hr 


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Belom Manastiru 

Državni odvjetnik             Mirko Poljak 
Telefon                             031/703-037
Faks                                 031/703-991
e-mail                               odo-bmanastir@os.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Đakovu 

Državni odvjetnik             Željko Bistrović 
Telefon                             031/811-091
Faks                                 031/811-091
e-mail     opcinsko.drzavno.odvjetnistvo.djakovo@os.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Našicama  

Državni odvjetnik              Mirjana Zubčević
Telefon                              031/613-328
Faks                                  031/613-728
e-mail                                odo-nasice@os.htnet.hr 


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Valpovu 

Državni odvjetnik              Ivica Mihaljević
Telefon                              031/651-465
Faks                                  031/651-465
e-mail                                odo-valpovo@os.htnet.hr 



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Požegi  

Državni odvjetnik             Rudolf Maček 
Telefon                             034/311-290
Faks                                 034/311-299
e-mail                               zdo-pozega@po.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Požegi 

Državni odvjetnik             Mira Baričević
Telefon                             034/311-381
Faks                                 034/311-399
e-mail                               odo-pozega@po.t-com.hr 


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Pakracu

Državni odvjetnik             Vladimir Lovrić
Telefon                             034/283-470
Faks                                 034/314-433
e-mail                               odo-pakrac@po.t-com.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Puli

Državni odvjetnik             v.d. Vlado Sirotić 
Telefon                             052/300-070
Faks                                 052/212-584
e-mail                               zdo-pula@pu.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Puli 

Državni odvjetnik             Aleksandar Puh
Telefon                             052/222-655
Faks                                 052/222-691
e-mail                               odo-pula@hi.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Bujama

Državni odvjetnik             v.d. Mirko Grujić 
Telefon                             052/772-129
Faks                                 052/721-900
e-mail                               odo.buje@email.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Pazinu 

Državni odvjetnik             Davorka Smoković
Telefon                             052/624-707
Faks                                 052/624-659
e-mail                               opcinsko.drzavno.odvjetnistvo@pu.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Rovinju 

Državni odvjetnik            v.d. Tomislav Brajković
Telefon                            052/813-142
Faks                                052/842-334
e-mail                              odo.rovinj@pu.t-com.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Rijeci 

Državni odvjetnik            Doris Hrast 
Telefon                            051/325-888
Faks                                051/337-206
e-mail                              zdo-kaz-rijeka@inet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Rijeci 

Državni odvjetnik            Blanka Peršić
Telefon                            051/322-181
Faks                                051/322-209
e-mail                              odo-kaz-rijeka@inet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Crikvenici 

Državni odvjetnik            Vesna Cvitković
Telefon                            051/781-509
Faks                                051/781-509
e-mail                              odo.crikvenica@ri.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Delnicama  

Državni odvjetnik            Željka Čop
Telefon                            051/812-211
Faks                                051/812-211
e-mail                              odo.delnice@ri.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Opatiji  

Državni odvjetnik            Željka Zubčić-Šoštarić
Telefon                            051/701-261
Faks                                051/741-224
e-mail                              opcinsko.drz.odvjetnistvo.u.opatiji@ri.t-com.hr



Županijsko  državno odvjetništvo u Sisku 

Državni odvjetnik            Stipe Vrdoljak 
Telefon                            044/526-250
Faks                                044/520-284
e-mail                             drzavni.odvjetnik@sk.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Sisku 

Državni odvjetnik            Jadranka Huskić
Telefon                            044/526-240
Faks                                044/520-363
e-mail                              odo-sisak@hi.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Kutini 

Državni odvjetnik            Marija Rukavina
Telefon                            044/680-990
Faks                                044/680-990
e-mail                              odo-kutina@sk.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Petrinji 

Državni odvjetnik            Robert Mikšić 
Telefon                            044/815-621
Faks                                044/815-332
e-mail                              odo-petrinja@sk.t-com.hr



Županijsko  državno odvjetništvo u Slavonskom Brodu 

Državni odvjetnik            Stjepan Haramustek 
Telefon                            035/405-000
Faks                                035/405-002
e-mail                              zdo-sb@sb.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Slavonskom Brodu 

Državni odvjetnik            Davor Smoljan 
Telefon                            035/444-480
Faks                                035/444-490
e-mail                              opc.drz.odvj.sb@sb.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Novoj Gradišci 

Državni odvjetnik            Blaženka Prokopec-Šimić
Telefon                            035/361-421
Faks                                035/361-421
e-mail                              odo-n.gradiska@sb.htnet.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Splitu 

Državni odvjetnik            Inka Jurišić
Telefon                            021/387-500
Faks                                021/387-528
e-mail                              zdo-split@st.htnet.hr 


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Splitu 

Državni odvjetnik            Julijana Stipišić
Telefon                            021/387-504
Faks                                021/387-543
e-mail                              odo-kaz-split@st.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Imotskom 

Državni odvjetnik            Jozo Šanić
Telefon                            021/841-055
Faks                                021/841-055
e-mail                              opcinsko.drzavno.odvjetnistvo1@st.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Makarskoj  

Državni odvjetnik            Biljana Puharić
Telefon                            021/695-551
Faks                                021/695-555
e-mail                              odo-makarska@st.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Sinju 

Državni odvjetnik            v.d. Ankica Marasović 
Telefon                            021/707-236
Faks                                021/707-250
e-mail                              opcinsko.drzavno.odvjetnistvo@st.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Supetru

Državni odvjetnik            Ivona Dragičević 
Telefon                            021/640-980
Faks                                021/640-981
e-mail                              drzavno.odvj.supetar@st.t-com.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Šibeniku 

Državni odvjetnik           Živana Beroš-Dodig 
Telefon                           022/209-470
Faks                               022/212-695
e-mail                             zdo-kaz-sibenik@si.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Šibeniku 

Državni odvjetnik          v.d. Branko Čvrljak 
Telefon                          022/209-480
Faks                              022/209-485
e-mail                            odo-kaz-sibenik@si.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Kninu 

Državni odvjetnik          v.d. Ivan Jukić
Telefon                          022/660-268
Faks                              022/660-268
e-mail                            opc.drz.odvjet.u.kninu@si.htnet.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Varaždinu 

Državni odvjetnik           Darko Šabijan 
Telefon                           042/211-016
Faks                               042/211-016
e-mail       zupanijsko.drzavno.odvjetnistvo.varazdin@vz.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Varaždinu 

Državni odvjetnik           Miljenko Babić
Telefon                           042/211-019
Faks                               042/211-019
e-mail                             odo-vz@vz.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Ivancu 

Državni odvjetnik           Krešo Barlek 
Telefon                           042/781-535
Faks                               042/781-302
e-mail                             odo-ivanec@vz.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Ludbregu 

Državni odvjetnik           Darinka Brđanović 
Telefon                           042/810-230
Faks                               042/810-230
e-mail                             odoludbreg@vz.t-com.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Velikoj Gorici 

Državni odvjetnik           Branka Marčec-Ilijašević 
Telefon                           01/6370-620
Faks                               01/6370-637
e-mail                             zdo-velikagorica@zg.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Velikoj Gorici 

Državni odvjetnik           Jurica Ilić
Telefon                           01/6221-241
Faks                               01/6231-424
e-mail                             odo.velika.gorica@zg.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Dugom Selu 

Državni odvjetnik          v.d. Marina Pinjagić 
Telefon                          01/2753-527
Faks                              01/2753-527
e-mail                            o.d.o.dugo.selo@zg.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Ivanić Gradu  

Državni odvjetnik         Milan Kiš 
Telefon                         01/2881-636
Faks                             01/2881-492
e-mail                           odo-ivanic-grad@zg.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Jastrebarskom 

Državni odvjetnik         Marin Trinajstić
Telefon                         01/6284-070
Faks                             01/6284-070
e-mail                           opcinsko-drzavno-odvjetnistvo@zg.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Samoboru 

Državni odvjetnik         Julijana König 
Telefon                         01/3360-678
Faks                             01/3360-678
e-mail                           odo-samobor@zg.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Vrbovcu  

Državni odvjetnik         Vladimir Tomljanović 
Telefon                         01/2791-136
Faks                             01/2791-136
e-mail                           odo-kaz-vrbovec@hi.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Zaprešiću 

Državni odvjetnik         Marijo Nemčić 
Telefon                         01/3350-570
Faks                             01/3350-575
e-mail                           odo-zapresic@zg.t-com.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Vukovaru 

Državni odvjetnik         Božidar Piljić 
Telefon                         032/450-555
Faks                             032/450-550
e-mail                           ZDOVU@zdovu.pravosudje.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Vukovaru

Državni odvjetnik         v.d. Suzana Stupar 
Telefon                         032/450-700
Faks                             032/450-707
e-mail                           odo-vukovar@vu.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Vinkovcima

Državni odvjetnik        Gordana Šuštić-Kadelburg
Telefon                        032/331-192
Faks                            032/331-192
e-mail                          odo-kaz-vinkovci@t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Županji 

Državni odvjetnik        v.d. Lidija Mišković 
Telefon                        032/831-371
Faks                            032/831-371
e-mail                          odo-kaz-zupanja@vk.t-com.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Zadru 

Državni odvjetnik        Ivan Galović  
Telefon                        023/302-900
Faks                            023/302-905
e-mail                          zdo.zadar@zd.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Zadru 

Državni odvjetnik        Trpimir Kučina  
Telefon                        023/254-730
Faks                            023/254-733
e-mail                          odo.kaz.zd@hi.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Benkovcu 

Državni odvjetnik       Goran Troskot  
Telefon                       023/681-117
Faks                           023/681-117
e-mail                         odo-kaz-benkovac@zd.t-com.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Zagrebu 

Državni odvjetnik       Višnja Lončar
Telefon                       01/6177-667
Faks                           01/6177-671
e-mail                         zdozagreb@inet.hr
zupanijsko.drzavno.odvjetnistvo1@zg.t-com.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Zagrebu

Državni odvjetnik       Željka Pokupec
Telefon                       01/6159-032
Faks                           01/6159-033
e-mail                         odozagreb@inet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Sesvetama

Državni odvjetnik        Vitica Pavleković
Telefon                        01/2001-835
Faks                            01/2002-902
e-mail                          odo-kaz-sesvete@email.t-com.hr



Županijsko državno odvjetništvo u Zlataru 

Državni odvjetnik       Vladimir Terešak 
Telefon                       049/426-900
Faks                           049/467-650
e-mail                         zdo-zlatar@kr.htnet.hr 


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Zlataru 

Državni odvjetnik       Albina Tisanić Grzelja 
Telefon                       049/426-999
Faks                           049/466-145
e-mail                         odo-zlatar@kr.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Donjoj Stubici  

Državni odvjetnik       Renata Novosel Čižmek  
Telefon                       049/286-066
Faks                           049/286-066
e-mail                         odo-d.stubica@kr.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Krapini 

Državni odvjetnik        Tajana Tušek  
Telefon                        049/371-074
Faks                            049/301-167
e-mail                          odo-krapina@kr.htnet.hr


  Općinsko državno odvjetništvo u Zaboku 

Državni odvjetnik       Ivan Zubić
Telefon                       049/221-595
Faks                           049/221-575
e-mail                         odo-zabok@kr.htnet.hr


*Vrhovni sud* praktički kreira sudsku praksu. Treba poslati i njima, naglasiti da se posebno tiče kaznenopravnog odjela. Evo kontakt: 
    Ured predsjednika VSRH : vrsh@vsrh.hr
   Tajništvo VSRH : informacije@vsrh.hr

----------


## ninochka

bravo za umag! evo mogu ih pohavliti javno u sutrašnjim novinama   :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

bravo za umag! evo mogu ih pohavliti javno u sutrašnjim novinama   :Smile:

----------


## upornamama

Ovdje ih možete hvaliti:
http://www.pu-pu.mup.hr/umag.htm

----------


## sorciere

> Ovdje ih možete hvaliti:
> http://www.pu-pu.mup.hr/umag.htm


a šta nemaju maila?  :?

----------


## upornamama

> upornamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovdje ih možete hvaliti:
> http://www.pu-pu.mup.hr/umag.htm
> 
> 
> a šta nemaju maila?  :?


Mislim da nemaju, imaš onaj glavni za cijelu PU Istarsku, ali se bojim da baš i ne pregledavaju (ili samo meni ne žele odgovoriti).

----------


## Ancica

> sad se zove prekršajni zakon,nema ga ako ukucaš direktno u tražilicu već moraš ući u narodne,jedan broj iz listopada
> sad svi prekršaji za koji je kazna do 2tis.kn idu u žurni postupak,nema žalbe u zagreb na visoki prekršajni,nadam se da će ljudi više mislit jer se u praksi pokazalo da najviše boli udarac po novčaniku
> produljio se rok zastre
> policija će dosta toga riješiti odmah na ulici
> nadamo se većem redu


Hvala na ovome. Evo i linka na zakon: Prekrsajni zakon

----------


## Imga

> rokobj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad se zove prekršajni zakon,nema ga ako ukucaš direktno u tražilicu već moraš ući u narodne,jedan broj iz listopada
> sad svi prekršaji za koji je kazna do 2tis.kn idu u žurni postupak,nema žalbe u zagreb na visoki prekršajni,nadam se da će ljudi više mislit jer se u praksi pokazalo da najviše boli udarac po novčaniku
> produljio se rok zastre
> policija će dosta toga riješiti odmah na ulici
> nadamo se većem redu
> 
> ...


Rokobj, zar nisi rekla da policija uopće ne predaje prekršajne prijave po članku 163(2) (valjda sam dobro zapamtila broj) - vožnja van AS, nevezana djeca ili djeca na prednjem sjedalu.
Po meni je TO najvažnije, kada počnu zaustavljati i naplaćivati onda će se stvari promijeniti.
Isti je slučaj bio i sa obaveznim vezanjem odraslih prije par godina pa su se svi mahom počeli vezati i paliti svjetla po danu.

----------


## Ancica

> bravo za umag! evo mogu ih pohavliti javno u sutrašnjim novinama


Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## mirjana

> Tea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zaboravila sam napisat, 100% je nečija žena od ovih imena u članku tu na forumu, pa je forsirala na ovakvu inicijativu  
> 
> 
> pa ako je nečija žena ovdje, i uspjela je to napraviti - ima od mene


ja sam uvjerena da je za ovo zaslužna jedna forumašica  :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

Tko god bio zaslužan, svaka čast na realizaciji  :Klap:  

Stvarno sam ugodno iznenađena!!!

----------


## Imga

aaaaaaa!
pozvizdit ću!

Umag i Zagreb - nebo i zemlja!!

razgovor prvi: PU Umag
zovem da pohvalim g. M. 
nema ga trenutno, radi čovjek popodne, ali dajte ponovno nazovite našu centralu, spojit će vas s njegovim mobitelom
nemojte, zvat ću popodne, nek se čovjek odmara
ne, ne, bit će mu drago
zovem opet i prespoje me
čovjek ljubazan, pun prijedloga i informacija
kaže nazovite vi svog kvartovskog i dajte mu moj broj, sve ću mu objasniti, poslati na mail letak, nema uopće problema, nije to uopće teško organizirati, sigurno znaju oni neku graf. firmu koja će im to besplatno, 1200 letaka i 20tak plakata, za vaš kvart...

Puna entuzijazma zovem ja svoju PU

razgovor drugi: PU Zagreb Trešnjevka
nemate vi kvartovskog policajca, gospodin je otišao u penziju
ne, ne nikakvih kvartovskih policajaca više ni blizu vas nema, nitko ne radi  :? 
ma dobro, poslala bi vam link na Glas Istre, i na letak, koga bi to moglo interesirati i tko bi to mogao pokrenuti
nemamo ni internet ni mail u postaji :?  :? 
dajte zovite gospodina T. K. on je zadužen za takve upite iz zajednice
zovem T.K.
zvoni...
zvoni...
evo zovem već pola sata
nema nikoga...

aaaaaa
Idem opet zvati  :Mad:

----------


## BusyBee

Imga, mozes li mi pliz poslati mob od g. M na pp da mi skratis trazenje broja, buduci cu ga kontaktirati za zajednicku akciju. Hvala.

----------


## Imga

BB, poslala sam ti broj(eve)

----------


## Imga

nda
dobila sam gosp. T. K. zaduženog za upite građanstva
nema mail ni internet na radnom mjestu
nije baš siguran da će se to moći financijski realizirati
a ne zna ni tko bi to u stvari radio
ali, dobro, nazvat će Umag i pitati


nekak sam u brizi da će to ugledati svjetlo dana
živi bili pa vidjeli
 :/ 

zvati ću još prometnu policiju, nekog zaduženog za preventivu
nekog na projektu Djeca, prijatelj u prometu 
Ima još prijedloga?

----------


## bubimira

> a možemo malo zatrpati i kontakt policajce   ...
> 
> pa im reći da su njihovi kolege u umagu napravili to što su napravili!
> 
> http://www.mup.hr/
> 
> na lijevoj strani u sredini stranice - mogu se potražiti kontakt policajci po gradovima / kvartovima.
> 
> ajmo zvat!


Rukavica je bačena! Zvala i ja svog lokalca.

Čovjek je bio oduševljen idejom. Obećao da će pogledati što su to točno umaški policajci napravili i da će razgovarati s nadređenima. Rekla sam mu da i na rodama ima pohvala i znao je odmah za vas!
Uglavnom kaže da ne bio uopće bio problem!
Imaju tiskare s kojima surađuju i grad ponekad financira neke projekte.
Samo nije mogao obećati da će biti do kraja godine al početkom iduće sigurno.
Rekao mi je da će mi javiti kad krene realizacija i zahvalio na prijedlogu!

 :D 

Eto cure i deči. Odvažite se i vi da zovete!

----------


## Ancica

Bubimira, koji je tvoj kvart? Kak se zove lokalac?

Imga, tvoj T.K. i kvart? Mozete poslat na pp ako necete tu stavit? Dobro bi nam doslo jer i mi u Rodi paralelno na ovom radimo pa da mozemo iskoristiti i to kaj ste vi uspjele (ili neuspjele)   :Heart:

----------


## bimba iaia

> Tko god bio zaslužan, svaka čast na realizaciji  
> 
> Stvarno sam ugodno iznenađena!!!


  :Klap:  za Umag!  :D

----------

